# مشروع مغربي طموح للطاقة الشمسية



## زرقة السماء (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع مغربي طموح للطاقة الشمسية 
 
 
 








يغطي المشروع 38% من احتياجات المغرب من الكهرباء في 2020 (الفرنسية – أرشيف)

أعلن المغرب عن البدء في أكبر مشروع للربط الكهربائي عبر الطاقة الشمسية، تبلغ تكلفته تسعة مليارات دولار، تستفيد منه موريتانيا.

وأشرف الملك المغربي محمد السادس ترافقه وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية هيلاري كلينتون في مدينة ورزازات المغربية على حفل تقديم المشروع الذي يأمل المغرب أن يؤدي إلى توفير الطاقة البديلة وإلى خفض فاتورته النفطية.

ويقوم المشروع على بناء خمس منشآت في ورزازات والعيون وبوجدور في الصحراء، وطرفاية بجنوب أغادير وعين بني مطهر بشرق فاس في وسط البلاد.

وستمتد مجمل المنشآت على مساحة عشرة آلاف هكتار. وسيتيح المشروع عند انتهائه الاستغناء عن مليون طن من النفط سنويا، أي قرابة خمسمائة مليون دولار، ويقلل انبعاثات المغرب من ثاني أكسيد الكربون بمعدل ثلاثة ملايين وسبعمائة ألف طن، كما أوضحت وزيرة الطاقة والمناجم أمينة بنخضرة.

وقالت بنخضرة إن المنشآت عندما يبدأ تشغيلها في سنة 2020 ستغطي 38% من احتياجات المغرب من الكهرباء. وأضافت أن التمويل سيأتي من رأس مال حكومي وخاص.

من جانبه قال علي الفاسي الفهري رئيس المكتب الوطني للكهرباء إن المشروع سيجعل المغرب دولة رائدة في مجال توليد الطاقة المتجددة. وأضاف أن المشروع سيضيف طاقة كهربائية مولدة تساوي الاستهلاك الحالي للدار البيضاء، العاصمة التجارية للمغرب.

يشار إلى أن المغرب هو البلد الوحيد في شمالي أفريقيا الذي لا ينتج النفط ويسعى لتطوير مصادر طاقة بديلة لخفض وارداته من النفط والغاز. 


منقول من الجزيرة 
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A65D779F-BC85-4DF6-BDEE-2FB7B88B4AA8.htm
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت المهندسة زرقة السماء..
مشكورة على الخبر.. 
بارك الله فيكِ..

وهذه بعض التفاصيل عن المشروع ..


> *[font=times new roman,times,serif]الـمشروع المغربي للطاقة الشمسية الأضخم في إفريقيا والعالم العربي[/font]*
> [font=times new roman,times,serif]*برنامج طاقي لتقليص الانبعاثات السنوية لثاني أوكسيد الكاربون إلى 7،3 مليون طن*[/font]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

